

Ask HN: Have you seen/heard any SOPA blackout discussion on local media? - endianswap

Earlier today I was surprised to hear mention about the SOPA blackouts on Seattle's alternative radio station, The END. I typically avoid television and corporate media websites, so I was surprised that I heard news of the blackout (which I knew about before, of course, from HN and Reddit) on my drive home from work today, especially on a station that typically features local or music news, if any at all. Of course they didn't spend harly any airtime discussing it, but it made me curious as to what sorts of attention others have seen paid toward tomorrow's blackouts.<p>Has anyone else had a similar experience?
======
tokenadult
My local newspaper carried a syndicated report about the Wikipedia blackout
and its rationale, and what to do about it.

I submitted that link here on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3477002>

------
mapster
New York Times / Technology section 1/17/2012 --
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/18/technology/web-wide-
protes...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/18/technology/web-wide-protest-over-
two-antipiracy-bills.html?ref=technology)

------
dazbradbury
Was front cover of the metro paper today:
<http://e-edition.metro.co.uk/home.html>

Metro is a free, fairly large, UK publication (Over 1.3m copies daily with
3.5m readers.)

------
pasbesoin
The first mention I heard on NPR (National Public Radio) followed Wikipedia's
announcement that it would blackout. The brief news segment was poorly written
and made it sound like Wikipedia was opposing "anti-piracy measures", but it
broke the silence.

I also heard one call in to state public radio. The show host and his guest
both knew nothing about the topic (despite the show being a "recent news
summary" discussion) and heavily discounted the legislation's significance as
well as mistakenly generalizing and presuming that "nothing was likely to pass
in the current Congress".

Now that the blackout has raised more coverage, most of it still seems to be
skewed towards saying that "some Internet companies" are "opposing anti-piracy
measures".

I fear the education process will need to continue for some time.

